# Netzwerk IPs anpingen



## Staati (8. April 2004)

Hi,
ennt einer ein kleines tool mit dem ich alle lan ips anpingen kann?
(192.168.1.***). Die IPs in meiner Firma wurden vom Vorgänger  eher planlos verteilt und manuell 255 mal per eingabeaufforderung zu pingen dauert...

Es sollte für Windows und share- oder Freeware sein.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## gothic ghost (8. April 2004)

hi,
hättest  du deine Themaüberschrift in Google eingegeben dann hättest du das gefunden ;-)


----------



## Networx (14. April 2004)

www.angryziber.com/ipscan


----------



## Stibie (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Networx _
> *www.angryziber.com/ipscan *



Der ist ganz gut, scannt nen kompletten Addresskreis und gibt dir dann alles aus....


----------



## BlackJoker (15. April 2004)

AngryZiber ist am besten scannt auch andere Sachen *G*


----------

